# Board seems pretty slow



## Feanorian (Jul 14, 2006)

I dont come around much but the board seems slow (especially in this forum) but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 14, 2006)

Well the whole board has been pretty slow for the past year or 2, but I agree that it does seem exceptionally slow as of late. I check the board at least once a day to see if anything is going on, but I haven't seen much of late.


----------



## YayGollum (Jul 15, 2006)

Well, what sorts of things are you scanning the forums for? I shall feel achingly horrible if this isn't something cool enough for you people, but then, I don't even know the answer to my question yet. A suggestion ---> http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=18605


----------



## Arvedui (Jul 15, 2006)

And it could be because of the summer holidays...


----------

